# Sancho Panza Xtra Fuerte Pamplona Cigar Review - yep yep



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

great cigar, great price. i've had just about every size in this blend and all have been thoroughly enjoyable. a must have in every humidor. smooth...

Read the full review here: Sancho Panza Xtra Fuerte Pamplona Cigar Review - yep yep


----------

